# DC area RBR ride; Poll is up



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

check out the "general forum" for a poll to choose the month (oct. or nov.) for the DC metro-area group ride.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is the link in case it falls off the front page:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105950


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

nate said:


> Here is the link in case it falls off the front page:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105950


thanks for posting the link, nate.


----------

